

Lapka - Personal Environment Monitor - anubhavashok
https://mylapka.com/

======
anubhavashok
[http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/11/3726638/lapka-iphone-
sens...](http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/11/3726638/lapka-iphone-sensors-yves-
saint-laurent-meets-nasa)

